# Amazing Race 9/27/09 Spoilers inside



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

The lawyer that was almost eliminated got on my nerves when he said so cockily "Dat's right, dat's right. Come on, baby, you know it's it" while shaking the plate. You were next to the last, not first. I kind of felt sorry for the yoga couple not getting to experience any more than they did. 
This season should be interesting.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

He was also pissed that the poker players were given a reprieve. I hope he comes in last in a non-elimination leg and see what he'll say then.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

The guy from the team that got eliminated at the very beginning is the instructor on my wife's yoga DVDs.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

And what was with the throat slitting gesture by the lawyer? I think I saw that at least a couple of times. Maybe he thought this was a WWE audition?


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

Did Tiffany Michelle really think that no one would find out who she was? You were prominently shown on the ESPN WSOP broadcast last year - which has probably been re-run a few times. With all the time you're going to be spending in airports, somebody is going to recognize you. Considering that they're supposedly master strategists, lying about your occupation wasn't a very wise move.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

What I didn't like is that the sushi thing was so much luck. One team got a chance right away while other teams might have had to wait...what? 14 extra minutes? And it was completely out of their hands. It's not like the find-an-object challenges where at least they're the ones picking the cake or boxes or whatever...


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

Amnesia said:


> What I didn't like is that the sushi thing was so much luck.


That's when I started thinking it was going to be a non elimination leg.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

Amnesia said:


> What I didn't like is that the sushi thing was so much luck. One team got a chance right away while other teams might have had to wait...what? 14 extra minutes? And it was completely out of their hands. It's not like the find-an-object challenges where at least they're the ones picking the cake or boxes or whatever...


I thought the same thing. I don't think that they would have done that type of challenge if it wasn't going to be a non-elimination leg.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

The yoga teachers had the potential to be a very annoying team, so I'm glad they're gone, but that muscular lawyer is gonna be a huge PITA later on as well.

I was really hoping for the poker players to get eliminated right off the bat...I _hate_ casting gimmicks. And their "non-profit girls" scheme didn't last too long. Big surprise. 

The wasabi task was basically an exact, insanely dull replica of _I Survived a Japanese Game Show_. There's absolutely no reason why they had to spend so long on that. :down:

The female half of the interracial couple got on my nerves: "You got this, open your mouth! You got this, open your mouth!" Seems like that could develop into another Jonathan and Victoria situation with the roles reversed.

Bottom line: aside from Zev/Justin and maybe Marcy/Ron (the only two teams who didn't have a total freakout in the ducks challenge), I haven't seen any likable teams so far; they usually do a lot more character development in the premiere, and that wasn't present here. Overall it was really disappointing, especially for a two-hour start. But then, I'm one of those that can't stand their episodes in third world Asia, so I might be biased.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

It's still early, but I'm pulling for the Globetrotters.


----------



## zaknafein (Jul 17, 2001)

mcb08 said:


> It's still early, but I'm pulling for the Globetrotters.


Me too.

My wife and I thoroughly enjoyed it. Loved the ducks.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Neenahboy said:


> I was really hoping for the poker players to get eliminated right off the bat...I _hate_ casting gimmicks.


Then why in the world are you complaining about the poker players instead of the Globetrotters?!?


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Welcome back, TAR!

And Lawyer With Muscle became, rather quickly, my favorite for an early elimination. You're not all that and a bag of chips, Lance. Oh, and Lance? We really don't care if you wouldn't build a summer home in Vietnam.

Then, the Poker Players. I don't know how popular/known professional poker players are, but did they REALLY think anyone would buy the "we work with the homeless" bit? I could have no idea that they were "celebrities" and find that prospect laughable. A VERY bad calculation by the two. Oh, and they're right along with Lance in getting on my nerves.

The show makes a lot of Zev having Asperger's, but he's been one of the most together players in the first two legs. If he's going to be fine in huge crowds in Tokyo and in Ho Chi Minh City, what's going to trip him up anywhere else?

I'm liking Marcy and Ron so far, but I'm always hoping for the "older team" to be competitive.

Oh, and Mika? You can believe what you want, but Canaan is like any other man, and won't tell you that he wants into your pants.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Amnesia said:


> Then why in the world are you complaining about the poker players instead of the Globetrotters?!?


Because the poker players are far more annoying than the Globetrotters. But I wouldn't be broken up if the Globetrotters were to get eliminated next week, either.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Neenahboy said:


> Because the poker players are far more annoying than the Globetrotters.


Fine---then complain about them for being annoying, not for being stunt casting when you have two players around with their own theme song!


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> Then why in the world are you complaining about the poker players instead of the Globetrotters?!?


Agreed, in essense, but...

The Globetrotters didn't bother me as a team. They look like they'll be a good, competitive team, and I'd probably like them without the casting gimmick.

The poker players? Yes, they said about a half-dozen times that they're "rich, successful" celebrity women. When they got recognized in the airport, they were clearly happy about it, even if they were trying to pass themselves off as people who work with the homeless among their other team members. Yes, we get it, you're successful and rich.

The thing that does bother me about the Globetrotters is that the show is officially going with their "stage names" - "Flight Time" and "Big Easy" - in all communications. That bugs me each time that graphic hits.

I see why they do it - they call themselves those names during the race, and it's what they're known by on the team. But it'd bug me less if their "professional" names were actual NAMES.

Oh, and are they gonna wear the shirts with "Harlem Globetrotters" on them all season long?


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> Fine---then complain about them for being annoying, not for being stunt casting when you have two players around with their own theme song!


That's gonna get real old, real quick if they play the Globetrotters' theme EACH AND EVERY TIME the guys are onscreen alone!


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

"Successful and Rich"...I had to chuckle everytime they said that. I guess both are relative terms.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

I couldn't tell, but have Maria and Tiffany, those rich, successful poker players, figured out yet that Sam and Dan are gay?


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I felt just terrible for the team that got eliminated after the license plate challenge. I would be so crushingly disappointed to make it onto The Amazing Race and not even make it to the first airport.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Though they are indeed listed on the show as "Flight Time" and "Big Easy", the 'Trotters are identified by their real first names (Herbert and Nathaniel) on the TAR site on CBS.com:

http://www.cbs.com/primetime/amazing_race/bio/herbert_and_nathaniel_15/bio.php?season=15


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Tracy said:


> I felt just terrible for the team that got eliminated after the license plate challenge. I would be so crushingly disappointed to make it onto The Amazing Race and not even make it to the first airport.


They won a trip around....Los Angeles.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Inundated said:


> Though they are indeed listed on the show as "Flight Time" and "Big Easy", the 'Trotters are identified by their real first names (Herbert and Nathaniel) on the TAR site on CBS.com:
> 
> http://www.cbs.com/primetime/amazing_race/bio/herbert_and_nathaniel_15/bio.php?season=15


And that's what Phil called them at the pit stop as well. Took me a second after he said it to connect the dots.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

That wasabi couldn't have been full strength, it looked like it went down too easy.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

Inundated said:


> Oh, and Mika? You can believe what you want, but Canaan is like any other man, and won't tell you that he wants into your pants.


Wasn't that also the couple where he said he wanted to rip her head off over the duck thing? Sexual tension I guess.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Eat The Wasabi!!!


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

And yea the poker players are highly annoying.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Inundated said:


> That's gonna get real old, real quick if they play the Globetrotters' theme EACH AND EVERY TIME the guys are onscreen alone!


Love Sweet Georgia Brown!



Globetrotters are far and away my favorites. Great two guys.

But I liked several other couples too -- Dad and Pinky, Older couple, Non-gay gay guys, Surfer dood and barbie, and Zev and his buddy.

The duck event was fabulous. Cute, clever, and nice that it rewarded something other than brains and brawn. :up:


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

I gotta say I was not going to enjoy that Zen Yoga couple and am glad they were first to go. Only better couple to go would have been insane lawyer dude. I hope he's gone soon.


----------



## SDTivoJoe (Oct 15, 2005)

Go Zev and Justin!


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I loved it. Yes, it was kind of a dumb challenge, but I cracked up each time I heard "Eat the Wasabi!!" And the ducks were hilarious. I love the animal challenges. 

I hope Lance meets an unfortunate end, and soon.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Did Maria & Tiffany have backpacks with rollers on them? I don't think i've ever seen anybody have ones like that.

-smak-


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Hope that Phil does a blog about this episode ... especially about the Game Show. Wonder if this guy happens to be a host of another version of TAR.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

one of the things I hate about poker player (all of them) is how they ascribe all these fantastic attributes to themselves because they are poker players...

I can read minds because I play poker

I can see into the future because I play poker

I'm super smart because I play poker

give me a break...


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

I think it's fair to say that a successful poker player is well above average in his/her ability to read people and his/her ability to lie to others...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Amnesia said:


> I think it's fair to say that a successful poker player is well above average in his/her ability to read people and his/her ability to lie to others...


I don't think it's fair at all to say that...they can do that under specific conditions (on a table, playing cards)...they are not all of a sudden FBI agents with 30 years of training in such skills...have they even figured out that the guys they are flirting with are gay yet?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Tracy said:


> I felt just terrible for the team that got eliminated after the license plate challenge. I would be so crushingly disappointed to make it onto The Amazing Race and not even make it to the first airport.


The guy reminded me of pop DiSalvatore from this summer's GART.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

jlb said:


> The guy reminded me of pop DiSalvatore from this summer's GART.


the first words out of my mouth when I saw him 

Yesterday a friend of my Son's stopped by to say hi and right before he leaves he tells me that He and his girlfriend were going to be on The Amazing Race. Shocked, I was thinking maybe next season but where he works was part of the challenge when they were down to the final three.

He had to sign a contract prohibiting any disclosure so he wouldn't tell me who the final three were (I didn't twist his arm). But I know where he works.

I wanted to like Miss America but the more she talked the more my liking went down.

I'm liking Zak and friend so far and the Sweet Georgia Brown Theme music ;


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

I really liked this episode - best opening legs in a long time. Sooo sorry to see "numero frickin' uno" get eliminated so soon - *not!* Can't wait for the poker chicks and the lawyer on steroids to be Philiminated, too.

Hopefully we can we get through this race without the predictable bungee jump or zip line. From what I saw in this episode, they seem to be trying to mix things up more so than in past races.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

The female half of Team Old bugged the crap out of me.

I had to laugh when the group on the second bus coughed up a bunch of cash to leave early and it didn't even matter!


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

uncdrew said:


> I gotta say I was not going to enjoy that Zen Yoga couple and am glad they were first to go.


Don't let your wife buy the Xflowsion DVDs. Trust me.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

I hated the opening twist. How crushing must it be to be eliminated before you even travel one leg? Better to have never been on the show.

It's nice to have two annoying teams eliminated first.

I was so relieved when the poker players came in last on the first leg, then really really annoyed when it was a non-elimination leg.

This made me chuckle: On a poker forum when it was posted that Tiffany Michelle claimed on TAR to work for a charity someone replied, "Well, she does donate a lot."



Amnesia said:


> I think it's fair to say that a successful poker player is well above average in his/her ability to read people and his/her ability to lie to others...





Anubys said:


> I don't think it's fair at all to say that...they can do that under specific conditions (on a table, playing cards)...they are not all of a sudden FBI agents with 30 years of training in such skills...


Right. Hand reading and bluffing are poker specific skills that have more to do with the logic of the game than with looking into someone's soul or picking up a physical tell. Though, it seems most poker players _think_ they're good at reading people.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> I think it's fair to say that a successful poker player is well above average in his/her ability to read people and his/her ability to lie to others...


I've known several amazing liars. Not a one played poker.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

uncdrew said:


> I've known several amazing liars. Not a one played poker.


And...?

Saying that poker players are above average liars is not the same thing as saying that above average liars are poker players...


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Yeah I know. Poker players like to think that they are human lie detectors in evry aspect of their lives. 

I thought it was stupid that they lied to everyone. The fact that they lied would be more detrimental to them in the other teams eyes than if they just came out and said they were poker players.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Anubys said:


> I don't think it's fair at all to say that...they can do that under specific conditions (on a table, playing cards)...they are not all of a sudden FBI agents with 30 years of training in such skills...have they even figured out that the guys they are flirting with are gay yet?


Exactly!


----------



## greggt007 (Dec 9, 2005)

good episode. 
no clear likeable team for me yet, other than zev (sp?).
we get it amnesia, you play poker. i do too, but i'm not offended.

was riding the bus in LA at the beginning new? dont remember that.
i like that a 12th team had a chance at the beginning. it costs AR nothing, maybe a flight for them to LA? if anything they should do this every season with 5 more teams. get rid of the very weak quickly and give more people a chance for an AR.
overall, like that it is different, hopefully more twists to come.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

greggt007 said:


> i like that a 12th team had a chance at the beginning. it costs AR nothing, maybe a flight for them to LA? if anything they should do this every season with 5 more teams. get rid of the very weak quickly and give more people a chance for an AR.
> overall, like that it is different, hopefully more twists to come.


I assume that this team will go to Elimination Station until the end...


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

greggt007 said:


> we get it amnesia, you play poker. i do too, but i'm not offended.


What? You think I can only defend a group of people if I'm a member of that group?!? Now I *am* offended.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

The first two hours were good, especially the 2nd hour. The mud and duck challenges were a nice change of pace. The wasabi challenge in the 1st hour was pretty lame -- too much luck involved. It reminded me, too, of I Survived a Japanese Game Show, but not as entertaining. I wonder how much wasabi was actually in that roll, and how much was rice.

Unlike some other posters, I actually like all the teams, except for lawyer Lance. Yeah, I even like the poker chicks. Tiffany had a bunch of funny one-liners throughout the two hours. I would have come up with a less blatant lie. Something like, "we don't work full-time, but do quite a bit of volunteer work with X."

I liked the opening interaction between the Globetrotters:
Andale, andale!
Different language, different language.
Okay, my bad.

This was especially funny later on when some other team in Japan was asking directions to the shrine, "Donde es?" That's a funny common theme every season - speaking Spanish everywhere outside the US.

I wonder who can't drive a stick shift this season?


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

Great episode but STILL ridiculous that this show is not in HD!!!!!!!!! C'mon!


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

How do you lose people? Those game show folks surely understood they were to follow the leader so the only way I can figure any of them "got lost" was a conscious decision to separate from the group. Perhaps the leaders (Poker Girls and another team) did something to irritate them and they decided to screw up their game. Other than intentionally leaving, I can't figure out how else they could have disappeared. Anyway, silly to have to herd a group of people down the street (with the exception of possible sabotage). More challenging to herd dogs or ducks or something.

I hated that early elimination. Even though I didn't think I'd like the Yoga couple, it was heartbreaking to see them get dumped before leaving the ground. At least fly them to the first destination! I did like that the first flights were prearranged so no immediate drama at the ticket counter in LA.

Poker Girls aren't nearly as smart as they think. They've already admitted to making some mistakes. And their cover was silly. Being found out as lying is bad enough, but having lied about being involved with some charitable organization makes the lie worse. They could have just said they were secretaries or something.

Lance is already annoying. I think he could become another HWSNBN.

Why of why didn't some of the herders figure out that one has to control the group and can't allow even one to scatter?

Happy to see that Zev is coping with the crowds and strange routine. And his unfiltered comments are funny and accurate. His pal is wonderful.

The Wasabi challenge was boring. And I hate food challenges anyway -I think they are beneath TAR. I also hated the randomness of it. How annoyed were the early arrivals to learn that they had to wait for the whole bunch to arrive before beginning? Thank God the second flight was early or they would have stood around for another half hour.

Still, I'm a TAR fan through and through. I'm thrilled that it's back!


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Lamest speed bump ever. As far as I can tell it had no effect at all.

"Lev, the duck whisperer" Best line since "my ox is busted"


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Lamest speed bump ever. As far as I can tell it had no effect at all.


I agree, it was basically "Run 40 feet over there, come back with soup".

It makes me wonder if they had to throw together a last minute speed bump.

Z


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

zordude said:


> I agree, it was basically "Run 40 feet over there, come back with soup".
> 
> It makes me wonder if they had to throw together a last minute speed bump.
> 
> Z


plus, the mixing consisted of pouring everything into one bowl!


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> And...?
> 
> Saying that poker players are above average liars is not the same thing as saying that above average liars are poker players...


I'm saying it's not nearly as unique a skill to poker players as people make it out to be.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

zordude said:


> I agree, it was basically "Run 40 feet over there, come back with soup".
> 
> It makes me wonder if they had to throw together a last minute speed bump.
> 
> Z


Well it did put them back into last place, so it seems the speed bump was just that. A speed bump.

Coming out of the mud event, they were in last place. There was no "equalizer" or wait for something from that point on, so the speed bump effectively put them in last place and it took a successful "duck run" to get them out of last place.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

wendiness1 said:


> How do you lose people? Those game show folks surely understood they were to follow the leader so the only way I can figure any of them "got lost" was a conscious decision to separate from the group.


I was surprised more people didn't get lost. 

There were tons of people on the streets, and I can see how two friends in the Japanese audience could be walking and talking and look up and not see the group.

Or, like one team, an older person just couldn't keep up. She did manage to follow along and be found right outside though.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

uncdrew said:


> I'm saying it's not nearly as unique a skill to poker players as people make it out to be.


Is this horse dead yet?  Have the ability to lie well or read people well ever really been a factor in TAR? Maybe if they were on Survivor it would matter.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

mcb08 said:


> Is this horse dead yet?


He asked me a question. I replied.


----------



## wdave (Jul 16, 2000)

mcb08 said:


> Did Tiffany Michelle really think that no one would find out who she was? You were prominently shown on the ESPN WSOP broadcast last year - which has probably been re-run a few times. With all the time you're going to be spending in airports, somebody is going to recognize you. Considering that they're supposedly master strategists, lying about your occupation wasn't a very wise move.


Easy response in the airport: "Yeah, I get that a lot. No, I'm not her. Wish I was, though!"

That she couldn't think quick on her feet, or have realized that might happen and prepare the response, well ... :down: She obviously likes the fame and praise too much to play the game during that moment. Time for them to fold.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

justen_m said:


> The first two hours were good, especially the 2nd hour. The mud and duck challenges were a nice change of pace. The wasabi challenge in the 1st hour was pretty lame -- too much luck involved. It reminded me, too, of I Survived a Japanese Game Show, but not as entertaining. I wonder how much wasabi was actually in that roll, and how much was rice.


I Survived a Japanese Game Show would've designed a so much better challenge than that wasabi wheel that it is was sacrilege for TAR to try it. That was way lame!!

Zev is a pretty interesting character, I hope TAR doesn't edit him to be a 'Rainman' typecast.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

wdave said:


> Easy response in the airport: "Yeah, I get that a lot. No, I'm not her. Wish I was, though!"
> 
> That she couldn't think quick on her feet, or have realized that might happen and prepare the response, well ... :down: She obviously likes the fame and praise too much to play the game during that moment. Time for them to fold.


That would have worked that time. But sooner or later, somebody would have said "Aren't you Tiffany Michelle from the 2008 World Series of Poker"?

ETA: There's no question that she loves the spotlight.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

I hate those poker player chicks. I was very annoyed they were saved by the non-elim round. 

I don't think they demonstrated any great skill at "reading people" when they made that stupid decision to lie about working for a non-profit that helps homeless people. Yeah, what a great way to endear yourselves to the other teams, when they are find out you are lying aholes. 

And their rationale for lying didn't make any sense. _Oh when someone asks what we do, we will have to say "super rich and successful poker players" and then they won't like us 'cuz we're so rich and successful and all._ Yeah, because you can't just answer "poker players" and leave it at that. There have been "rich and successful" people on in the past in various professions, and I don't think having money matters to other teams as much as being a lying jerk does. And they had to know there was a very good chance the other teams would find out the truth anyway (and boy, it didn't take long).

The Globetrotters are fun, and so are Zev and Justin.

From the opening interviews, the meathead lawyer and male yoga teacher came across as the most toolish so I did not feel sorry for the quick elimination of the yogas. So meathead lawyer can go anytime now. Please.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

Ment said:


> I Survived a Japanese Game Show would've designed a so much better challenge than that wasabi wheel that it is was sacrilege for TAR to try it. That was way lame!!


I think they just threw something together in that studio. Very lame. 



Ment said:


> Zev is a pretty interesting character, I hope TAR doesn't edit him to be a 'Rainman' typecast.


Too late, that's how I see it every time they show him.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

smak said:


> Did Maria & Tiffany have backpacks with rollers on them? I don't think i've ever seen anybody have ones like that.
> 
> -smak-


We thought the same thing. It may SOUND like a good idea, if you don't want to carry 50# of backpack, but pulling a suitcase around? Really? I have trouble pulling one through an airport sometimes! And if you're going to do that, get the GOOD wheeled suitcase, with the rollerblade wheels at least, or the wheels that rotate 360. Those looked like el cheapos.



uncdrew said:


> I gotta say I was not going to enjoy that Zen Yoga couple and am glad they were first to go. Only better couple to go would have been insane lawyer dude. I hope he's gone soon.


Ditto. Yeah it sucks that one team didn't get out of the US, but what a good team to not make it.

I love seeing how *****y people can get after just one simple challenge. 



IJustLikeTivo said:


> "Lev, the duck whisperer" Best line since "my ox is busted"


Duck whisperer. Hee. :up:


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

sushikitten said:


> We thought the same thing. It may SOUND like a good idea, if you don't want to carry 50# of backpack, but pulling a suitcase around? Really? I have trouble pulling one through an airport sometimes! And if you're going to do that, get the GOOD wheeled suitcase, with the rollerblade wheels at least, or the wheels that rotate 360. Those looked like el cheapos.


el cheapo? EL CHEAPO? did you miss the part where they mentioned they were RICH and SUCCESSFUL?!


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Anubys said:


> el cheapo? EL CHEAPO? did you miss the part where they mentioned they were RICH and SUCCESSFUL?!


No doubt they overpaid to prove they were rich.

Still, stupid idea. Pulling something doesn't work when you turn corners or run. 
They just tip over. I think they make some sense for times when they aren't in a hurry but the rest of the time they should just wear them.

I see no great insights into how to play the game so if they think their pokers skills translate, they are sadly mistaken.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Zev's voice reminds me of Jerry Lewis. 'Hey Lay-deee!'


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Something I found hilarious about the poker players that I don't think anyone's mentioned yet: we cut to the Tokyo airport and they're already not speaking to each other before they even get on the shuttle to the taxis.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Like most years, it both intrigues and bugs me when people are rude to locals.

Saw several instances last night. I think one guy knocked someone off a scooter even -- didn't bother to help or apologize. And some of the frustrated duck herders just said "give me the damn clue" and yanked it from them rather than being cool about it.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Neenahboy said:


> Something I found hilarious about the poker players that I don't think anyone's mentioned yet: we cut to the Tokyo airport and they're already not speaking to each other before they even get on the shuttle to the taxis.


YOU might not be in that great a mood following a 12 hour flight from LA to Tokyo!


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

uncdrew said:


> Like most years, it both intrigues and bugs me when people are rude to locals.
> 
> Saw several instances last night. I think one guy knocked someone off a scooter even -- didn't bother to help or apologize.


At least Garrett got visited by the TAR gods and didn't make the cut.


----------



## tripmac (Oct 4, 2004)

I told my wife last night after the first couple was sent home that hopefully they got a 3 week vacation at elimination station, but it looks like they just sent them home.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh, and we finally got the answer to how to pronounce "Cheyne" -- he pronounces it _Shane_. (It looks more like "China" to me.) What were his parents smoking? 

I laughed when I read the EW recap and that name bugged the recapper too. He suggested that it would be like spelling his name (Josh) as Gawche. That makes about as much sense.

I wonder if he has siblings named Phraincke (Frank) and Geackhee (Jackie). Why do parents do this to their children? It's hard enough for me to get people to spell my name right and it's spelled the "normal" way (or one of the normal ways anyway).


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Magnolia88 said:


> Oh, and we finally got the answer to how to pronounce "Cheyne" -- he pronounces it _Shane_. (It looks more like "China" to me.) What were his parents smoking?


It derives from the Sottish surname "McCheyne". I've seen it before.


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

justen_m said:


> I wonder who can't drive a stick shift this season?


Well we already learned that the one girl is "learning" how to swim. Who goes on TAR not knowing how to swim (besides the sisters last season).



Neenahboy said:


> Something I found hilarious about the poker players that I don't think anyone's mentioned yet: we cut to the Tokyo airport and they're already not speaking to each other before they even get on the shuttle to the taxis.


I found this to be really funny as well.

Another thing that annoys me is when these couples come on the show and state "well, we've been together a while and aren't sure if marriage is for us and this race will make or break our relationship." Thats a load of crap. If you come into the race with that mindset your eventual marriage is bound to fail from the start.

I think its great that TAR is bringing on disabled contestants. A few years ago they had the girl with one leg, last season was Luke, the deaf kid, and this year they have this guy Zev. I applaud then for taking on the challenge that TAR is but I do not need it throw in my face every time they are on camera.

Luke and Margie got really annoying last time because they just kept complaining about Luke's disadvantage.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Nice to see they're continuing the proud tradition of contestants with pink hair.

Well, assuming two in the show's history can be considered a "proud tradition."


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

danplaysbass said:


> Well we already learned that the one girl is "learning" how to swim. Who goes on TAR not knowing how to swim (besides the sisters last season).


I didn't quite understand her comment about the boat being made out of wood, but she said it like that was a bad thing.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

trainman said:


> Nice to see they're continuing the proud tradition of contestants with pink hair.
> 
> Well, assuming two in the show's history can be considered a "proud tradition."


+1 for Pinky & the Brain


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

How much hepatitis in the nutrient-rich 'mud' you figger?


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Ah crud. I missed it somehow... I wish they'd just call it "The Amazing Race" so I wouldn't have to keep setting up a new SP every season... Anyone know if it's replaying again or is available somewhere online?


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> I didn't quite understand her comment about the boat being made out of wood, but she said it like that was a bad thing.


Mika is devastatingly cute, but immature and inexperienced. She was the person I was thinking of when I mentioned ,"Who can't drive a stick this season?" Then again, she is a southern girl. She can't really swim and is uncomfortable on the water. She apparently has never seen a wooden boat before. She almost came to tears when she was herding ducks. We'll have to see how far her boyfriend/partner Canaan can carry her.

I was hoping everybody would gang up against lawyer Lance, but it looks like the poker chicks are the ones wearing a target. I like the father/son from Montana, the Globetrotters, the brothers Sam/Dan, and Zev/Justin. Meghan's eyes seem to be sunk really deep in her head - creepy bug-like - and Cheyne's spiky hair just bugs me.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

bareyb said:


> Anyone know if it's replaying again or is available somewhere online?


CBS.com


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

danplaysbass said:


> I think its great that TAR is bringing on disabled contestants. A few years ago they had the girl with one leg, last season was Luke, the deaf kid, and this year they have this guy Zev. I applaud then for taking on the challenge that TAR is but I do not need it throw in my face every time they are on camera.


Don't forget Mirna and Charla (aka Mirna and Schmirna). Charla is a little person.

Charla wasn't quite as annoying as her cousin "I'm a lawyer!" Mirna, but Charla proved that people with disabilities have the right to be just as annoying as people without disabilities. (I felt guilty for laughing at her when she fell down in that suit of armor or whatever it was, but she certainly did prove that she could do almost anything the race threw at her and she almost never complained about everything being much harder for her.)



justen_m said:


> Mika is devastatingly cute, but immature and inexperienced.


Seriously. She is extremely pretty (although surely she will get tired of pasting all that makeup on by the end of the race), but also pretty immature. I had to laugh at her "We're so Christian, y'all, that God will be on our side!" speech and then not too long after that, he was screaming that he wanted to rip her head off. _Totally Christian, y'all!_  (Oh, and she believes that he doesn't want to have sex with her because "he likes her for her." Uh-huh. Sure, honey.)


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

There was, maybe still is, a sushi counter in the food court of the Cherry Hill Mall (NJ), not knowing any better I put some of that pretty green stuff on my plate.

I tasted it imagining that it was something sweet. I don't get along with hot foods to begin with but if I was on one of those Wasabi teams I would have had to take a penalty.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

omnibus said:


> There was, maybe still is, a sushi counter in the food court of the Cherry Hill Mall (NJ),


Ahh... Cherry Hill. The sushi capital of South Jersey...


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

That was a really fun opener. The 10 teams that remain must be the most likable 10 teams going into episode 2 ever. Except for the lawyer guy who simply must have his biceps in every picture, I like most all of them.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Why must teams announce that they are Christian? Aren't like 80&#37; of the country Christian? We are assuming you are Christian from the get go.

Or do they really mean, we're not heathens like the rest of you?

-smak-


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

smak said:


> We are assuming you are Christian from the get go.


Well, there's a difference between being Christian-and-not-another-religion and having it be one of the central characteristics by which you define yourself...


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Yeah the "We're Christian" statements were odd. Maybe God (or the Supreme Being of your choice) has nothing better to do than decide who wins TAR.


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

I like the Globetrotters and Zev! Lance is an obnoxious tool.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Inundated said:


> The poker players? Yes, they said about a half-dozen times that they're "rich, successful" celebrity women. When they got recognized in the airport, they were clearly happy about it,


Actually, I think only Tiffany Michelle was recognized. I have no idea who the other female poker player is, and I watch a LOT of TV poker/listen to poker podcasts.. (So I do hear names/interviews with some people that don't show up on the TV shows..)


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> What I didn't like is that the sushi thing was so much luck. One team got a chance right away while other teams might have had to wait...what? 14 extra minutes? And it was completely out of their hands. It's not like the find-an-object challenges where at least they're the ones picking the cake or boxes or whatever...


So I presume when teams finish the challenge, and the other teams have to eat the non-wasabi... then all of the slots are filled up with wasabi? Otherwise, it seems to me like it would be MUCH more likely that some team could be there a VERY long time if they have bad luck.

In other words... lets say 2 out of 12 are originally wasabi. They spin the wheel and 2 people get non-wasabi.. they eat it, and then presumably they replace the 2 with wasabi, so now there are 4 out of 12 slots filled with wasabi.

Could anybody tell if they did it anything like that?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

bareyb said:


> Ah crud. I missed it somehow... I wish they'd just call it "The Amazing Race" so I wouldn't have to keep setting up a new SP every season... Anyone know if it's replaying again or is available somewhere online?


auto-recording wishlist.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

mattack said:


> In other words... lets say 2 out of 12 are originally wasabi. They spin the wheel and 2 people get non-wasabi..


There were 10 teams there, right? I thought that 2 got wasabi and 8 got non-wasabi.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

mattack said:


> Actually, I think only Tiffany Michelle was recognized. I have no idea who the other female poker player is, and I watch a LOT of TV poker/listen to poker podcasts.. (So I do hear names/interviews with some people that don't show up on the TV shows..)


Maria Ho was the last woman standing in the 2007 WSOP ME (she finished in 37th). Among the poker community, she would definitely be considered the better poker player of the two. Calling Tiffany Michelle a "professional" is using the term very loosely - she has had one good result (17th in the 2008 WSOP ME), and she was bought into the event by her employer at the time.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

stalemate said:


> That's when I started thinking it was going to be a non elimination leg.


Me too. When I figured out how unfair it was, it was pretty clear they could not eliminate someone on that.

Too bad though because the poker girls annoyed the crap out of me. Not to mention they need to get over themselves. Nobody is going to care that they are poker players, and some people might have actually been interested in that... Now they just think they are a couple of natalies.

Editing on reality shows is becoming too predictable though. I knew the Yoga team was going to go fairly soon when you remember how much time they got in their little intro package. They need to not tip their hand so much. I know they probably feel bad of kicking someone off before it starts, but that doesn't mean they need an extra 20 seconds of air time.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> There were 10 teams there, right? I thought that 2 got wasabi and 8 got non-wasabi.


There were 12 teams at the start. 11 teams went on to play the game after the first team got eliminated.

Confused me at first, because I saw a preview of the show that mentioned 11 teams competing, so I was hyper-aware of the number of teams early on.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Anubys said:


> I don't think it's fair at all to say that...they can do that under specific conditions (on a table, playing cards)...they are not all of a sudden FBI agents with 30 years of training in such skills...have they even figured out that the guys they are flirting with are gay yet?


I agree with you. This discussion came up in my house when we watched the show, and I think Poker has very few skills that translate well into much else. Especially something like this show.

Most poker "skills" are very situation specific and don't seem to hold much broader value, in a lot of cases.

To prove a point, it was very dumb game play for them to lie about being poker players. The negative far outweighed any potential benefit. Especially saying they did something that it was obvious they were not capable of doing.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

marksman said:


> I agree with you. This discussion came up in my house when we watched the show, and I think Poker has very few skills that translate well into much else. Especially something like this show.


Yeah, that poker player that was on Survivor didn't do so well either. 

I guess I'm the only one that liked the campy Japanese game show.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

The duck challenge was my favorate challenge in this episode. I'm surprised the woman who finished last even finished at all. I didn't think she'd ever get it. I would like to see them allow the team to change the participant in the challenge after a couple of failures. We'd see some of those yelling at their partners shut up if they knew they might have to go in the game and prove how bad they'd suck at it.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

mcb08 said:


> Maria Ho was the last woman standing in the 2007 WSOP ME (she finished in 37th). Among the poker community, she would definitely be considered the better poker player of the two. Calling Tiffany Michelle a "professional" is using the term very loosely - she has had one good result (17th in the 2008 WSOP ME), and she was bought into the event by her employer at the time.


I know nothing about professional poker.... Do those kinds of results make you *rich *? Or famous? Wouldn't seem like it.

OTOH, someone did recognize them so they must be somewhat well known.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I know nothing about professional poker.... Do those kinds of results make you *rich *? Or famous? Wouldn't seem like it.
> 
> OTOH, someone did recognize them so they must be somewhat well known.


17th in WSOP ME earned her $334K


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I know nothing about professional poker.... Do those kinds of results make you *rich *? Or famous? Wouldn't seem like it.
> 
> OTOH, someone did recognize them so they must be somewhat well known.


Anyone who finishes in the top 30 of the Main Event is going to get some notoriety due to all the ESPN coverage. It is rare for a woman to finish that high, so it becomes is especially newsworthy. This is one tournament that the casual poker fan will watch on TV, so that would increase the likelihood of her being recognized. As far as being rich goes, $330K pre-tax doesn't go far if you're a true poker professional (travel expenses, tournament buy-ins, etc).


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

I didn't understand why Phil told one team he would not check them in without all 20 of their Japanese followers, but he let the poker players check in without all theirs and just gave them a 2 hour time penalty. Why weren't the other teams given the choice to check-in without everybody and take a time penalty? Seems like they changed the rules at the end there.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I think the poker girls should have kept their cover story going. When the one was recognized, she could have just said "yeah I get confused for her a lot" and moved on.

I mean, it would have been better for them to not lie in the first place, but once they lie was told they should have stuck with it as long as possible.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

macplanterguy said:


> I think the poker girls should have kept their cover story going. When the one was recognized, she could have just said "yeah I get confused for her a lot" and moved on.
> 
> I mean, it would have been better for them to not lie in the first place, but once they lie was told they should have stuck with it as long as possible.


I think the producers told them to lie about their professions to make it interesting. I don't think it was their idea. It didn't seem thought out. They didn't have details ready; when recognized, they didnt even try to perpetuate the lie. I doubt they went into the show with that plan.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

VegasVic said:


> Yeah the "We're Christian" statements were odd. Maybe God (or the Supreme Being of your choice) has nothing better to do than decide who wins TAR.


Who thinks Canaan is getting it somewhere else?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Don't have time to read the whole thread, but wanted to put in my 2 cents. I thought it was a good episode to get us to know everyone. When they said they were going to a Japanese TV studio (or something like that), I KNEW they were going to be on a Japansese Game show. I agree, that it was lame compared to ISAJGS, but it was still fun. The MC looked like a younger version of the guy on ISAJGS. My son and I kept wonder where Judge Bob was


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I know nothing about professional poker.... Do those kinds of results make you rich? Or famous?


In addition to her poker winnings (~$350K total), she has also been host of several poker programs on TV and radio.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Magnolia88 said:


> Oh, and we finally got the answer to how to pronounce "Cheyne" -- he pronounces it _Shane_. (It looks more like "China" to me.) What were his parents smoking?


(snip)

Every time I see it, I think "Cheyenne", which is both a city in Wyoming and a name (in some form) you see girls use a lot.



mattack said:


> Actually, I think only Tiffany Michelle was recognized. I have no idea who the other female poker player is, and I watch a LOT of TV poker/listen to poker podcasts.. (So I do hear names/interviews with some people that don't show up on the TV shows..)


Just to make this easier, don't bother to try to tell me which is which. "Recognized" for me means "one of the two of them was spotted". I don't particularly care if Tiffany or Maria was spotted. I know neither one of them before this show, and which of the two was recognized means nothing to me...


----------



## Zephyr (Sep 16, 2005)

Wow, when did poker and poker players get such a bad rap. I think at the "professional" level, most card skills are pretty much fully employed by each player. So the distinctions of a "best" player must extend beyond the game. I for one had no knowledge of the poker chics although I have been a fan of one called Jennifer 

I liked the opening toss. How many times have we read here "Read the $%#& clue!" If you can't even decipher the first clue that did not fool many of the other players, and you couldn't even figure out after watching 11 other players holding their clues up in the air to maybe take another look, then maybe you are wasting precious air tickets by going on the first leg. I also enjoyed the suchy (sp?) challenge. Didn't know luck had been eliminated as a factor on this show. Tokyo followed by Saigon, that's gotta be disorienting! All they need is Bombay soon!


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Did the older couple have a tough night? When they were heading out from the pit stop in Japan she asked "Where are you going?" He answered, "Viet Nam. I don't know where you're going." Seemed a bit mean-spirited.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

tiams said:


> I didn't understand why Phil told one team he would not check them in without all 20 of their Japanese followers, but he let the poker players check in without all theirs and just gave them a 2 hour time penalty. Why weren't the other teams given the choice to check-in without everybody and take a time penalty? Seems like they changed the rules at the end there.


Ilana had the same question - Our guess was that, because it was an non-elimination, there was no need for the last team to have everyone. For all that we know, the penalty was one hour per person missing.


----------



## vman (Feb 9, 2001)

I also would guess that Phil did offer them the time penalty and we just didn't see it on camera. They didn't show him asking any of the other teams if they had all their tourists, and I was wondering if they even were checking. 

I'd guess they offered it but there was no need to take it since the other team wasn't there yet. As it turned out, the missing person showed up within a few seconds anyway.


----------



## vman (Feb 9, 2001)

tiams said:


> Who thinks Canaan is getting it somewhere else?


Ha - totally agree with this! Even the way she explained it left open the real possibility that he wasn't pressuring her for sec because he was getting it elsewhere.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Isn't this the first time the race has gone westward around the globe? Usually it's from west to east, IIRC.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

TiVo'Brien said:


> Isn't this the first time the race has gone westward around the globe? Usually it's from west to east, IIRC.


I'm pretty sure it's gone west before.

ETA:

via Wikipedia:

TAR10 was the first race to travel westward around the globe.
TAR13 also went westward.


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

justen_m said:


> Mika is devastatingly cute, but immature and inexperienced. She was the person I was thinking of when I mentioned ,"Who can't drive a stick this season?" Then again, she is a southern girl. She can't really swim and is uncomfortable on the water. She apparently has never seen a wooden boat before. She almost came to tears when she was herding ducks. We'll have to see how far her boyfriend/partner Canaan can carry her.


Mika's hot, but I don't know if it's her makeup or what, there just seems to be this absolute blankness in her eyes. Kinda spooky really.

Based on the reaction of her boyfriend while she was herding ducks, I'm not convinced he's going to be all that great at supporting her. They both, but especially her, seem somewhat sheltered, so this could be something of a culture shock for them.


----------



## I Like To Watch (May 30, 2006)

Go Team Greylock!


----------



## spocko (Feb 4, 2009)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Lamest speed bump ever.


Yeah, that's what I thought. There was no challenge to it at all.

I also thought the 2 hr time penalty lame. They should have been required to complete the task if they wanted to stay in the race.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Into the fifth page and no real mention of the (second) eliminated team.  (Brief mention of the duck challenge).

It cracked me up that the guy on that team mentioned his girlfriend's (another "potential" fiance thing) temper. When they got Philiminated he seemed pretty darn PO'd himself! If they do stay together, they'll be one of those couples who get pretty heated at each other pretty easily.

Zev was hillarious, and Justin seems like a great teammate for him.

I really laughed when Tifanny and Maria (?) were in the cab and Tiffany says Maria is the brains and Tiffany is the brawn, and Maria is the boobs, too! Seems neither one of them is "big stacked" in that department!

I am SO glad the Yogans were immediately eliminated. Don't feel sorry for them at all. Now get rid of the meathead lawyer and the season is completely interesting.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I want meathead lawyer to last...think of all the great TV he will give us...


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Some of the aspects that may help you become a great poker player would absolutely help you in The Amazing Race. The study of game theory for one.

I could have sworn the picture of the poker girls at the speed bump showed them at a poker table with chips, so i'm not sure how they thought they'd get away with it for that long.

-smak-


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

tiams said:


> I didn't understand why Phil told one team he would not check them in without all 20 of their Japanese followers, but he let the poker players check in without all theirs and just gave them a 2 hour time penalty. Why weren't the other teams given the choice to check-in without everybody and take a time penalty? Seems like they changed the rules at the end there.


I think it's only because they were the LAST team, though I noticed the same thing. (I don't remember if they KNEW they were the last team -- and maybe they didn't know that they would be offered the time penalty so really tried to look for the other followers before finally going to the mat. If they KNEW beforehand, then they would just go to the mat and get the penalty as quickly as possible.)

Heh, I just realized -- they needed big long sticks with flags at the end to corral the 20 followers.. heh heh heh.

Also, what's up with the zillion police cars with lights flashing at the beginning elimination contest?


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

macplanterguy said:


> I think the poker girls should have kept their cover story going. When the one was recognized, she could have just said "yeah I get confused for her a lot" and moved on.
> 
> I mean, it would have been better for them to not lie in the first place, but once they lie was told they should have stuck with it as long as possible.


I'll have to go back and rewatch to be sure but didn't the poker girls start out by telling that guy in the line that they are poker players? It seemed to me that they wanted to be noticed/recognized so he would help them.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Anybody else think that Vietnamese duck farmer guy had a bit of a creepy look about him?


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

goblue97 said:


> I'll have to go back and rewatch to be sure but didn't the poker girls start out by telling that guy in the line that they are poker players? It seemed to me that they wanted to be noticed/recognized so he would help them.


I don't think there was anything he could help them with was there? They were leaving that country.

Z


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

zordude said:


> I don't think there was anything he could help them with was there? They were leaving that country.
> 
> Z


Right. He was going to the same place though and looked like he could be a native of there.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Here's hoping he didn't explain how to get from the gate to the train...


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

goblue97 said:


> I'll have to go back and rewatch to be sure but didn't the poker girls start out by telling that guy in the line that they are poker players? It seemed to me that they wanted to be noticed/recognized so he would help them.


I would also have ot re-watch that to be sure, but I thought the guy first recognized Tiffany and asked her if she was a poker player (having recognized her from last year's Main Event coverage).


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

I'm sick of the GT theme music every time thy're on screen. They should really let it go already.

How did that woman win Miss America? She looks like a female Snoop Dogg to me.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

Ouch!! Harsh much?


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

mcb08 said:


> Ouch!! Harsh much?


Just another member of the TCF jerk squad. They specialize in typing things they wouldn't ever dare say out loud to a person IRL.

FWIW, I think she's beautiful.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

macplanterguy said:


> Just another member of the TCF jerk squad. They specialize in typing things they wouldn't ever dare say out loud to a person IRL.
> 
> FWIW, I think she's beautiful.


As do I but she's is a little too vocal for my tastes


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

FTR, I didn't say she's not beautiful.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

mattack said:


> Also, what's up with the zillion police cars with lights flashing at the beginning elimination contest?


this was the spot they made the famous scene from The Terminator...


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Anubys said:


> this was the spot they made the famous scene from The Terminator *2*...


FYP. 

It was also used for "Grease" and a few other movies.


----------



## pudding7 (May 13, 2002)

jradosh said:


> FYP.
> 
> It was also used for "Grease" and a few other movies.


It's also a cesspool of garbage and filth. The graffiti wasn't there for effect. All those cop cars were probably necessary to keep out the crack whores and gang members.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

jradosh said:


> FYP.
> 
> It was also used for "Grease" and a few other movies.


can I still keep my geek card?


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

I would like to see the partner be able to try the challenge themselves after 2 failed attempts by the original person. That way, they can test their own advise on how to do it. I feel that the non-participating partner usually feels their way would have worked and causes unnecessary strife.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

I think if I were going to be on TAR, my first rule for my partner would be to STFU when I am the one doing a roadblock. And I will STFU for you.

All that yelling "Faster, c'mon!!! " never helps and just distracts and annoys the person doing the challenge. It's one thing to offer a truly constructive comment ("you're holding it upside down") but it's almost always just things like "hurry!" and "Do it faster!"


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

nmiller855 said:


> (...) and causes unnecessary strife.


I think that's the point...
strife for the teams = entertainment for the viewers...


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Magnolia88 said:


> All that yelling "Faster, c'mon!!! " never helps and just distracts and annoys the person doing the challenge. It's one thing to offer a truly constructive comment ("you're holding it upside down") but it's almost always just things like "hurry!" and "Do it faster!"


And of course, those comments are almost never "truly constructive" from the complaining team member.

I can live with a few "alright, babe! you're doing great!" (well, maybe without the "babes"), but not much more.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I think the producers tell them to "encourage" their teammate during the roadblocks.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

nmiller855 said:


> I would like to see the partner be able to try the challenge themselves after 2 failed attempts by the original person. That way, they can test their own advise on how to do it. I feel that the non-participating partner usually feels their way would have worked and causes unnecessary strife.


I really think this is a major thing that is missing from TAR...to be able to switch after a few attempts would be awesome...especially if the person doing the yelling about how stupid you are can't do the challenge either...that would make for great TV...


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

nmiller855 said:


> I would like to see the partner be able to try the challenge themselves after 2 failed attempts by the original person. That way, they can test their own advise on how to do it. I feel that the non-participating partner usually feels their way would have worked and causes unnecessary strife.


My thoughts exactly.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7522356#post7522356


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Anubys said:


> I really think this is a major thing that is missing from TAR...to be able to switch after a few attempts would be awesome...especially if the person doing the yelling about how stupid you are can't do the challenge either...that would make for great TV...





janry said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7522356#post7522356


maybe with a penalty of some kind - I kind of like it when they get in a position where the wrong person is doing the task.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

Jebberwocky! said:


> maybe with a penalty of some kind - I kind of like it when they get in a position where the wrong person is doing the task.


Something I'm not clear on: Do they know exactly what the challenge is when they decide who will do the challange? or is it just the little question they ask when they first read the clue such as "Who feels ducky?"


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Inundated said:


> I couldn't tell, but have Maria and Tiffany, those rich, successful poker players, figured out yet that Sam and Dan are gay?


Maybe I'm getting the teams confused, but I thought the poker players asked the gay guys if they were gay.


tripmac said:


> I told my wife last night after the first couple was sent home that hopefully they got a 3 week vacation at elimination station, but it looks like they just sent them home.


Why do you say that? Why wouldn't they go to Elimination Station?


Zephyr said:


> I liked the opening toss. How many times have we read here "Read the $%#& clue!" If you can't even decipher the first clue that did not fool many of the other players, and you couldn't even figure out after watching 11 other players holding their clues up in the air to maybe take another look, then maybe you are wasting precious air tickets by going on the first leg. I also enjoyed the suchy (sp?) challenge. Didn't know luck had been eliminated as a factor on this show. Tokyo followed by *Saigon*, that's gotta be disorienting! All they need is *Bombay* soon!


1970 called, it wants it's city names back.


janry said:


> Something I'm not clear on: Do they know exactly what the challenge is when they decide who will do the challange? or is it just the little question they ask when they first read the clue such as "Who feels ducky?"


They have to decide based on the short sentence they get in the clue, although many times the teams that arrive later can see what the prior teams are doing and get to make a more informed decision based on that.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> They have to decide based on the short sentence they get in the clue, although many times the teams that arrive later can see what the prior teams are doing and get to make a more informed decision based on that.


Yeah, when you can turn your head and see the other contestants trying to herd ducks into a pen, it's not too hard to figure out what the roadblock challenge is going to involve. And even when a team is the first on the scene, sometimes it's so blatantly obvious, like when they arrive at a racetrack and the clue says "Who feels a need for speed?" or something obvious like that.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> 1970 called, it wants it's city names back.


My impression is that many locals still call it "Saigon". I'm headed there next month, so I'll find out for sure...


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

5thcrewman said:


> Zev's voice reminds me of Jerry Lewis. 'Hey Lay-deee!'


I thought that every time he spoke. I also got a Sandra Bullock for the poker player and an old version of Tina Fey for the woman in the older couple.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Maybe I'm getting the teams confused, but I thought the poker players asked the gay guys if they were gay.


I know someone did, but I didn't know if it was Team Rich and Successful Poker Players.  (I watched this live on Sunday night, and I think my TiVo has dated-out the recording...)


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Inundated said:


> I know someone did, but I didn't know if it was Team Rich and Successful Poker Players.  (I watched this live on Sunday night, and I think my TiVo has dated-out the recording...)


the poker players asked indirectly, sort of, by asking about the gay guy's coordinated passport holders and the gay guy's skirted the inquiry by saying that their sister (in-law?) gave the holders to them. But my memory isn't what it use to be


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

JFriday said:


> That wasabi couldn't have been full strength, it looked like it went down too easy.


I was thinking the same thing. No one's eyes were watering, and except for the 2nd to last guy it didn't seem like anyone was struggling at all.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

bryhamm said:


> I was thinking the same thing. No one's eyes were watering, and except for the 2nd to last guy it didn't seem like anyone was struggling at all.


glad everyone else agrees...I have had sushi on a couple of occasions so I assumed my sample was too small to say anything...but the stuff I had was potent (and I LOVE spicy stuff)...no way someone could eat that much and not show it unless it wasn't full strength...


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

JLucPicard said:


> I would also have ot re-watch that to be sure, but I thought the guy first recognized Tiffany and asked her if she was a poker player (having recognized her from last year's Main Event coverage).


Yes, he recognized her and asked "Do you play poker?"



zordude said:


> I don't think there was anything he could help them with was there? They were leaving that country.


He helped them by answering their question about how to pronounce the name of a place they were going.



goblue97 said:


> It seemed to me that they wanted to be noticed/recognized so he would help them.


He had already helped them before he asked Tiffany "Do you play poker?"


----------

